# Viewing windows all at once



## srwebtech (Dec 2, 2003)

Still adjusting to my Mac. 

In Vista, to see all open Windows, I right click on the task bar and select "Show Windows Side by Side. 

How do I do this with the Mac? My function keys serve two purposes. (Example: "F9" has the >> icon on it) I want to have quick access to all my Word documents. 

Thanks

Sylvia


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Start System Preferences -> Expose & Spaces and then under All Windows, enable which ever key you want to enable showing all windows. (I thought F9 was enabled by default, but could be wrong)

(You can also set hot corners of the screen to do the same thing with the mouse only)


----------



## srwebtech (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi

I checked the system preferences>keyboard and mouse>placed a check in the box so that the Function Keys would work as standard function keys. Now when I hit F9 or F10, I get the desired action. 


Sylvia


----------



## PhoenixLocksmith (May 7, 2008)

Expose is my favorite method to view all open windows at once. And if the default options aren't to your liking you can always looking into add 3rd Party Apps like Quick Silver, which will in able u to add custom quick keys to accomplish your routine tasks


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

Quicksilver FTW! I use it all the time, mainly for launching apps, but also for other tasks. It should be included in OS X, IMHO.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I've got a related Expose question.  After pressing the hot key to invoke Expose (or more accurately after *accidentally* pressing the hot key ), how do you exit Expose to return to your desktop?

Peace...


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

Press the key again, click on a window, or click in the space between the windows.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks! :up:

Peace...


----------

